
Canopy: An End-to-End Performance Tracing And Analysis System [pdf] - fanf2
https://cs.brown.edu/~jcmace/papers/kaldor2017canopy.pdf
======
dpflan
Can anyone who has used this attest to its utility?

If you have used Canopy, have you also used Jaeger (by Uber)? How would you
compare the two?

> [https://eng.uber.com/distributed-
> tracing/](https://eng.uber.com/distributed-tracing/)

~~~
isaachier
I'm a Jaeger developer at Uber, so this could be a bit biased. Jaeger is the
only major open source distributed tracer I know of that conforms to the
OpenTracing standard. OpenCensus and presumably Canopy require tracer-specific
code to be embedded in your program. This makes you locked in to a given
provider. You won't find many people who have tested them side by side. Jaeger
follows the OpenTracing standard so you can embed generic tracer code and
change your tracer on the fly. Once you do this, comparison testing is easy.

~~~
rakyll
OpenCensus is not a vendor specific project. The data OpenCensus collects can
be exportable to any tracing backend. We already have a Jaeger exporter for
Go:
[https://godoc.org/go.opencensus.io/exporter/jaeger](https://godoc.org/go.opencensus.io/exporter/jaeger).

Code instrumented with OpenCensus can export to any backend by changing the
registered backend.

------
ot
Adrian Colyer wrote a nice review/summary of the paper
[https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/11/22/canopy-an-end-to-end-
per...](https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/11/22/canopy-an-end-to-end-performance-
tracing-and-analysis-system/) .

